# Vostok amphibia diver



## 6876 (Apr 19, 2003)

My vostok runs fast, it invariably gains about 4 mins.

Any ideas as to why?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Because it needs regulating.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

4 mins a month?

I would leave it alone.

David


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

4 mins a month would equate to 8 secs a day, which is quite reasonable timekeeping, especially at that price, but 4 mins a day which I suspect is what you meant, means it needs regulating.


----------



## 6876 (Apr 19, 2003)

Attenzione, 4 mins a day, not too bothered because of the price.


----------

